
Interview: Tom Preston-Werner on Powerset, GitHub, Ruby and Erlang - paulsb
http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/10/prestonwerner-erlang-powerset
======
mojombo
This interview was from before I left Powerset to work on GitHub full time,
but is still quite relevant. Let me know if you have any questions!

